# Monumental Breakthrough in FlyFishing #2



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I got a new fly fishing vest, my third one. I get a new one every 15 years or so.

This one is purdy, brick red and slate gray. But it has the same flaws as my other two. That seems about right taking into account it's named after a retired New York Giant quarterback. What would they know about fly fishing? I'm thinking the guy's a "non fly fisher".

Like my other vests this one has no pocket for night crawlers. What are they thinking? Will they ever get it right? 

Has a pocket for a GPS...or cell phone, but no place to put my worms. Plenty of space for bobbers....ah...I mean strike indicators, even an accessory pouch for my digital camera and it's 5-language instruction booklet; that's a breakthrough I guess. Another new thingie is a spring-loaded plastic coil to hang my roach clip......ah forceps.....on. I wish I would have had one of those back in the 60s. We used forceps alot back in the late 60s.

Not all is lost. I got 2 brand new Sucrets boxes and punched holes in them with an ice pick. They fit in the vest nicely. As always, one is for my hoppers and another for my meal worms. A bit of advice from a seasoned flyfisherman: pull the legs off the hoppers before you store them in the Sucrets box or most of them will "fly" (like in "fly" fishing) out when you open it.

I have 1,234,807 flies stored in da vest with a PDA to help my categorize and file them by numbered fly box and compartment; a must have for "show and tell" below the dam, any dam. 

This will be my last fly fishing vest. I have an old wicker creel I'm gettin back out. I'll put my roach clip in my pants pocket and my hoppers in a bandaid box, like the old days.


Stay tuned for Monumental Breakthrough #3. I'm getting a new 100th generation graphite fly rod. They say it's a shaft of air with Recoil guides wrapped on it. Probably light enough to triple haul.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

lol good post Wyo!


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

lol, that's why I just use a "fanny" pack. Just two big pockets and nothing else...


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

amen! I said to hell with a vest a long time ago


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Funny goob.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

*Fanny*: _noun -- 1) Mommy Parts_


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't even mess with the wicker any more. Small fly box in my shirt pocket, and the forcepts clipped on the pocket flap.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

And with the hoppers - no need to pull the legs off. That kills the action on the water. Before you take one out, give your band-aid box a good shake or two, and then open it. It stuns them and they won't hop out, giving you time to get one and close the lid before they get things figured out again.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

threshershark said:


> *Fanny*: _noun -- 1) Mommy Parts_


I knew someone was going to give me crap for that word!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> And with the hoppers - no need to pull the legs off. That kills the action on the water. Before you take one out, give your band-aid box a good shake or two, and then open it. It stuns them and they won't hop out, giving you time to get one and close the lid before they get things figured out again.


Thata boy, yer the man.

As long as they still can fly, it's fly fishing Gary.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I fly fish most of the time now - the kind of flies tied with fur and feathers. But I have never forgotten my roots. My best days fishing this year were in Idaho with my kids flipping worms. I've caught many fish on live hoppers though. A guy's gotta learn the tricks. :wink:


----------

